# Goggles or clear glasses in the rain?



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

The weather's been pretty wet in Vancouver the last month, so I've been riding quite a bit. Had a couple of close calls, though, wherein I was unable to see for 5-10 seconds on the trail because of mud splatter in my eyes. I was thinking about grabbing some goggles, but I'm not sure if they'd steam up in the cold/wet weather. I've got some clear glasses, but they're so scuffed up, I can barely see through them and now need new ones. Just wondering what everybody does to combat mud induced blindness in the rain.

thanks for any input...


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

for really shitty weather with mud and stuff, get smith goggles with the rolloff system, it works really well, if you bike in the rain with goggles, learn to jump, grab your shirt and dry the lens then quickly put your hands back on the bars and land, i ride with my goggles but thats because im a goggle addict, people i see dont ride with glasses or goggles in the rain, that seems to work as well


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

chup29 said:


> for really shitty weather with mud and stuff, get smith goggles with the rolloff system, it works really well, if you bike in the rain with goggles, learn to jump, grab your shirt and dry the lens then quickly put your hands back on the bars and land, i ride with my goggles but thats because im a goggle addict, people i see dont ride with glasses or goggles in the rain, that seems to work as well


make sure you dipose of the tear offs..and not leave them on the trails


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I'd say goggles with tear-off's. I've never had the chance to use them (just use normal goggles or no protection in the rain so far), but that's what I'd use if I knew it was gonna be crappy weather.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

rolloffs dont use the tearoff system just an advancing roll of film


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Tried with goggles once and they fogged up, glasses worked a lot better in pouring rain and tons of crud on the face.

The rolloff idea is a good one thou.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

A front fender is critical - keeps nearly all of the mud out of your eyes.

I prefer glasses on my mtb. Goggles fog easier, take longer to de-fog, and are worthless once the inner lens gets wet. Rolloffs and tearoffs don't really work when it's raining, as you get muddy water between the lens and rolloff/tearoff. If you want to wear goggles, here are some tricks I've learned from riding dirt bikes all winter long in Oregon/Washington.

Get a double-pane lens and a frame with good venting. I run Scott Hi Voltages.

Spray the outer lens with Pledge or a plastic cleaner like Plexus. Helps the water bead off. Do not touch the lens while riding - you can see around beaded water droplets but you cannot see through the brown smeary water left behind when you wipe the lens.

Smear a drop of Joy dish soap on the inner lens, let it dry 5 minutes, buff most of it off. Best anti-fog I have tried, learned from a friend who used to work at an optics company and it was the best anti-fog they found. Do this before every ride.

Put Quik-Straps on the goggles so you can peel them off every time you stop moving.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

do not ride in glasses, everything sticks to them, it sux


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

If you don't want mud in your face get a tube from the arch to the lower crown.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

oh ya, i saw that once, it works and doesnt even look bad, actually kinda sick


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I usually run goggles with clear-blue lenses and tearoffs. 

i've heard great things about using just clear safety glasses or similar though. might try it out soon.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

watermoccasin said:


> A front fender is critical - keeps nearly all of the mud out of your eyes.
> 
> I prefer glasses on my mtb. Goggles fog easier, take longer to de-fog, and are worthless once the inner lens gets wet. Rolloffs and tearoffs don't really work when it's raining, as you get muddy water between the lens and rolloff/tearoff. If you want to wear goggles, here are some tricks I've learned from riding dirt bikes all winter long in Oregon/Washington.
> 
> ...


Great advise, thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I run goggles all the time. 
At N* over the summer it was 23 degrees at the top. Went back to the truck put some rain x on the outside and anti fog on the inside. 

(dont ***** at me about how it can destroy the lens blah blah blah I dont care)


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

I've long since given up on goggles and glasses for muddy riding, instead I use a fender. Always fogging up or getting smeared, overall a pain in the ass, and more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

yep, go with naked eye's in the rain.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike H. said:


> yep, go with naked eye's in the rain.


i'd crash more if i did that then w/ glasses. i _really_ wouldn't be able to see, cuz i need prescription stuff. that's why i've been rockin' the tearoffs. they work really well.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

The *Mr. Magoo Factor* riding blind is more aggressive. Balls have nothing to do with it, to late to puss out, 100% self preservation.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

From my experience racing glasses are 10x's better than goggles in raining conditions. They don't fog up at all and usually dont get too much mud on them.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*In Vancouver I've been using*

a good front fender and clear glasses for years as have my riding buds. That goes for night riding too. That said, we do slower technical descents on Seymour and Fromme; we aren't doing big air or similar, especially in winter because we are old and slow. and slippery roots/rocks on the trails keep us honest.

FWIW, Jim


----------

